# Who is your current crush on?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

mine - Louise Hazel.


----------



## kwrwade (Aug 11, 2012)

Thankfully I don't have a current crush. My last crush I had was on a girl named Kayle about three years ago. She brutally rejected me and since then I've made it a point not to get a crush. I admit, it was my fault. To spend so much time thinking about someone who doesn't give you the time of day is ridiculous. I literally wasted years of my life and other potential dating opportunities showering this girl with attention. That's what we see in the movies... doesn't work in real life. Instead now, I'd just ask a girl I like out. Either she says yes or no and I move on. Live and learn.

Celebrity crush though? Jennifer Lawrence. She is the personification of feminine grace.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gemma Chan from the TV show Humans. I'd never seen her before and thought she was really pretty.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

I dont really have a current crush either.. 

2 intense past crushes i liked for a 1-2 year period.. and few minor crushes here and there.. but i don't really have one for the time being..

My first crush gave me a year.. and was like "okay this guy is useless.. NEXT"

my second one lasted long, but she played around with me for way too long..

the thing is my 2nd crush has a great body.. seriously its such a nice body to play with.. lol she is pretty too haha.. 

an average person will find my first crush hotter tho. and yeah she is..

But I'm not gonna crush on anyone else now seriously speaking.. It's not worth it.. and It sort of kills other aspects of ur life.. Even things you are good at.. Like never..

In conclusion, they are just real mean.. or maybe its how u take it.. it feels like they abuse the power they have over you tho.. lolz

maybe u urself aren't perfect either..

anyway f** it..


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

After my last crush sort of broke my heart and "crushed" me, I haven't had another one. And thank ****ing god. You never think straight when you have a crush on somebody. Your mind is on them 24/7 and it's torture.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

You probably wouldn't know her.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

A fun-loving accountant that is also smart and well-educated. Not officially a boyfriend so I guess he counts.
Celeb crush: Annie Clark


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't have a current crush right now in real life. I haven't had a crush since high school I didn't act on it and kinda regret it. Although, my celeb crush is Yael Stone from "Orange Is the New Black" I love her accent in the show.


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Julianne Hough became my crush after watching this video






Skip to 2:10


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

iCod said:


> After my last crush sort of broke my heart and "crushed" me, I haven't had another one. And thank ****ing god. You never think straight when you have a crush on somebody. Your mind is on them 24/7 and it's torture.


lol yeah haha.. it is sort of unattractive trait really..

chicks are attracted to dudes who have a life outside them..


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Friend


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

no one, **** that


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

iCod said:


> After my last crush sort of broke my heart and "crushed" me, I haven't had another one. And thank ****ing god. You never think straight when you have a crush on somebody. Your mind is on them 24/7 and it's torture.


how did u get rid of the crush?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gal Gadot:



















IllusiveOne said:


> Julianne Hough became my crush after watching this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this disturbing  She's quite talented, though.


----------



## Citadeel (Jul 16, 2015)

Edward Norton and this weird guy from school that i'm so shy to even say hi to him.
also, does the Man With The Yellow Hat and Professor Utonium count?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Dan Stevens. He is way too hot and handsome!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Unfortunately or fortunately depending on how I'm feeling, I don't have a real life crush right now.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Lizzy Caplan
Elizabeth Gillies
Ashley Benson

and whoever else has a strong dominant personality


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I shared this in another thread already lol

tentenko (ex.BIS/Florida)
Simone Shepard 

irl-

I've been interested one of my co-workers that is the same age as me for a while. I think she is real cute and has attractive quarks. I would like to spend time with her more to get to know her better but I have no idea how to approach this, I think she'd be willing but she won't see any romantic inclination at all. I don't think she'd be romantically interested, to be honest.

Also a friend of mine that went back to Japan, I've been missing lately. I've been thinking about her differently though. Not sure if I'm crushing or not.


----------



## CrazyRedhed (Jul 3, 2015)

I gave up on all that.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have a crush currently, but if I did, I would bloody well hope she wasn't on anyone


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I ain't got time fo dat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

IllusiveOne said:


> Skip to 2:10


That was hot.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No one at the moment. I don't really get a lot of crushes anymore except for minor ones that quickly fade. 

Last time I had major crush on someone was back in February through May but she left back for her hometown and is transferring schools so I probably won't ever see her again. 


Before that, my last major crush was on a girl while I was in 10th grade so back in 2010. Anyways she moved to Georgia and met some guy and now they're engaged and she's only 19 years old.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got at least 10-15 different people. I don't get close enough to people to develop a one-itus crush.


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> That was hot.


I know right


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

me.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Sam. God I love her so much. I've looked up to her since I was 14. ;-;


----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)

Well-educated, perfect hair & beard, delicious accent and fancy 18th-century-inspired clothing. I could eat him alive. It is not about the show or the actor, though, I'm stuck on the character - platonic crushes.


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm trying to forget about my last crush.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Drake!!! wait no its not

IDK right now


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

She will probably forget who I am pretty quick but I will never forget her.

But that's just how it goes a lot of the times. Often infatuation is 1-sided and your crush doesn't feel the same way about you. It sucks but you can't force someone to like you. That's why you want to find someone who cares about you as much as you care about them. Why waste your time with someone who really doesn't give a **** about you anyways? They're just not into you and that's okay... There are plenty of fish in the sea. 


Too bad i'm an octopus...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> She will probably forget who I am pretty quick but I will never forget her.
> 
> But that's just how it goes a lot of the times. Often infatuation is 1-sided and your crush doesn't feel the same way about you. It sucks but you can't force someone to like you. That's why you want to find someone who cares about you as much as you care about them. Why waste your time with someone who really doesn't give a **** about you anyways? They're just not into you and that's okay... There are plenty of fish in the sea.
> 
> Too bad i'm an octopus...


dang, too much real life...:frown2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> She will probably forget who I am pretty quick but I will never forget her.
> 
> But that's just how it goes a lot of the times. Often infatuation is 1-sided and your crush doesn't feel the same way about you. It sucks but you can't force someone to like you. That's why you want to find someone who cares about you as much as you care about them. Why waste your time with someone who really doesn't give a **** about you anyways? They're just not into you and that's okay... There are plenty of fish in the sea.
> 
> Too bad i'm an octopus...


Yeah, the idea of actual reciprocated interest seems so alien to me, yet apparently many people do get into relationships with people they are compatible with _and _ who are attracted to them and who they are attracted to. That was an awkward sentence but you get the idea.


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

kwrwade said:


> Thankfully I don't have a current crush. My last crush I had was on a girl named Kayle about three years ago. She brutally rejected me and since then I've made it a point not to get a crush. I admit, it was my fault. To spend so much time thinking about someone who doesn't give you the time of day is ridiculous. I literally wasted years of my life and other potential dating opportunities showering this girl with attention. That's what we see in the movies... doesn't work in real life. Instead now, I'd just ask a girl I like out. Either she says yes or no and I move on. Live and learn.
> 
> Celebrity crush though? Jennifer Lawrence. She is the personification of feminine grace.


J LAW! YESS!!

And if you don't mind me asking, how did your crush brutally rejected you?


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Me


----------



## aibohp24601 (Jul 19, 2015)

Irl: my best friends girlfriend's sister (see my thread "Quite the situation" for details)
Celebrity: Ruby Rose
Man crush: David Tennant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kwrwade (Aug 11, 2012)

Kenneth Ash said:


> J LAW! YESS!!
> 
> And if you don't mind me asking, how did your crush brutally rejected you?


I laugh about it now, but she sent me a couple-hundred word rant on Facebook giving a list of all the reasons she "despised" me. :laugh:


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

kwrwade said:


> I laugh about it now, but she sent me a couple-hundred word rant on Facebook giving a list of all the reasons she "despised" me. :laugh:


Well damn, what did you do for that to happen? HAHA.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

someone I can't have


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

my crush isn't dave


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

probably offline said:


> my crush isn't dave





My Name Isnt Dave said:


>


This is fantastic.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

:lolgood thing my name isnt dave


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

There is a man who teaches English in a university in Paris.

I exchanged emails with him for a time. We talked about literature and shared our erotic fantasies. He sent me a manuscript for a story he was writing. I felt like an illiterate peasant by the time I'd finished it.

I don't mind that he sleeps with his students; it's his wife that inspired the paroxysms of guilt. I have a feeling she had something to do with the abrupt end of our communication.

It's been two years now and I can't stop thinking about him. I don't even know what he looks like.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Power metal


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

probably offline said:


> my crush isn't dave


I have a crush on your avatar. I find myself wondering what she's thinking about, been through, or seen.



alienjunkie said:


> Me


You


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mary Kish can get it


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't have a crush currently, this makes me feel disheartened and relieved at the same time.


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

No one people are scum


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

RL crush - Boyfriend and work colleague
Celeb crush - Jensen Ackles


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Melisandre, the witch from Game of Thrones.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

My gf


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm far too jaded to have crushes.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Fortunately none at the moment.
Wish I would lose the "ability" (more like a unnecessary weakness) being able to fall in love with someone.
I'd rather be a psychopath without empathy, at least than I wouldn't have to give a crap what others think of me and I could deal with life.
We all know how good psychopaths are at manipulating people and getting what they want.
Can't understand how they get pity.
Would you pity someone who can hold his own? I certainly don't.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

No real life crushes.
celeb crush, Cara Delevingne


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Someone with more problems than even me. 





I admire that dedication to being ****ed up.


----------



## Snugglie (Aug 13, 2012)

Despite my best efforts I have once again formed a crush upon a friend, and now everything is terrible again :-(


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

Someone


----------



## Hideki (Jan 1, 2014)

My cousin


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Last time I had a big crush on someone, I hated it. You think about them all the time and don't get anything done because of it because all you can think about is them. You go from extremely happy and elated to angry and depressed when you think they don't like you back. It takes you a couple of months after they leave to stop thinking about them all the time. 

The only good thing I can say about it was that it helped me go 21 days without experiencing any withdrawals at all. If you want to quit an addiction, then fall in love lol. Being love struck is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

radiation said:


> Someone


Same.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Celeb crush: Annie Clark


WOW. I'm extremely picky with who I actually find attractive but wow. Thank you for introducing me to this beauty.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Jennifer Connelly is beautiful.


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Christina Perri


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol she has no idea. And. Yeah.


Stuff.


Like that.


Erm.


Yep.


Nevermind.


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

At the moment I don't have a crush, but the last time I did have one, he was a chef in our local restaurant and 10+ years older than me =_=


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

How 'bout dem Cowboys?


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Someone. Who I haven't even seen or talked to at all in years yet I still feel the same way since the first day it started. It's torture, man : /


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

I honestly haven't had a crush on anyone since high school. This is just getting sad now.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a crush on a guy at my work.

He's tall, big blue eyes, dark hair, well-spoken, confident, self-assured, managing a business line, perhaps 8 years older than me.

This f***er keeps coming to talk to me, and gets quiet whenever I'm near, and last week yelled my name SO loud across the office I jumped in fright.

I'm getting exacerbated by men. I believe I am an attractor of the douchebag type of guy, maybe it's my demeanor or my appearance or my supposed soft qualities which make it seem like I'm some stuck up arrogant b*tch when in reality...

I'm not. Lovely Sunday evening here thinking about guys who make themselves readily available who I can't touch. It's frustrating.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Amanda Knox is lovely. I don't care what people say or think (unless they state what they say or think). A naive, socially uninhibited woman made hard by the experience of the world. I'm smitten.

So - don't try to stop me - I'm going to reach out to her, talk her out of her engagement (or whatever her current status is), and start seeing her. I may have to move out west, but Seattle is nice. Maybe I'll live with her in Portland.

We'll have kids - a real 2 1/2 of them. We'll have a mortgage and bills and I'll stay at home tending to domestic affairs whilst she works. It will be awesome, I do know it.

So, yeah, Amanda Knox is where it's at.

(Where did I put my electric drill? Damn...I so need to lobotomize myself.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Currently? Maria Menounos.......#bodybebangin


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^ Where can I find 37-year-old women who look like her?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

foe said:


> ^ Where can I find 37-year-old women who look like her?


The mall :stu.......women love to shop.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't have an irl crush atm. I always have celebrity crushes tho. Three main ones are harry styles, dan howell, and phil lester.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*celeb crush*

Hank Voight from Chicago







PD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mzmz said:


> Hank Voight from Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's probably just the ears and general face but he looks a little like that dude from Terminator 2. :lol


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

well its not the actor but the looks of the actor and the sweetheart slash toughguy that is voight combo
I think maybe I just need a spanking! LOL!


----------



## Lolpingu (Oct 13, 2014)

I had a crush during 9th grade and continued to have that crush until 11th grade when I got the chance to hang out with that crush, and I discovered that said crush fell very short of my expectations, so I kind of broke contact. Since then, the only attraction I had to other people was superficial at best.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Two people at the moment. Both inappropriate crushes. One white. One hispanic.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Darcy Isa


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Back in February I had a huge crush on this girl till she left in May. Don't worry she already knows, it was pretty obvious. It was my first big crush in a while honestly. I remember that I was lovestruck all of March. I was smiling and blushing all the time and listening to ****ty love songs. Limerence is one hell of a drug my friends. But it's also very deceptive. 

I will admit when she left, it took 3-4 months to get over her. I have her added to Facebook but I hid her posts so I don't have to see them. 

Iv'e had experience with big crushes before and I know the sooner I stop thinking about her all the time, the better. I once thought about this girl for 4 whole years from this camp back in 2010, probably long after she forgot who I was. I don't want the same thing to happen with this girl.


And don't worry I won't because iv'e had experience with this kind of stuff. Now I realize that the sooner you forget about a girl who honestly doesn't give two ****s about you, the better.





My only regret is that I didn't talk to her more or ask for her number. I honestly coudn't have really done this because my mom was always around and it's pretty embarrassing for me. I could never really figure her out either, I wasn't sure if she was interested or not. 

If she would have said yes, I would have been the happiest guy on the planet for like a day. If she would have said no, I would live but i'd probably be depressed for a whole month or two. lol


----------

